# Hayashi acoustic guitar



## Tony Friesen (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi. I was given a Hayashi acoustic guitar through "Guitars for Vets" and I'd love some information on it. I'm told it's about 30 years old, and the serial number inside the sound hole is 27126M36. There is mother of pearl inlayed in the rosette, and around the edge of the top. The only writing in the inside is "made by Hayashi". Thanks!


----------



## Tony Friesen (Jun 21, 2017)

Ok, how do I add pictures to my thread so people know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Tony, welcome to the forum.
This may help.
posting pics


----------



## Tony Friesen (Jun 21, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Hi Tony, welcome to the forum.
> This may help.
> posting pics


Thanks you!


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Welcome Tony, and thank You for your service! I have no personal info, but I did find some info online.

Link 1

Link 2

My quick response would be: golden era mij (made in Japan) guitar, robust tip of the hat to Martin dreadnoughts. Well worth playing, looking after, and possibly a real gem. Quality like Tama/Aria (good thing) from the good old days. I've only seen one lately, at $500, but too far for me to travel. Let us know what you think of it once you've played it for a spell. Thanks for taking the time to post pic's.

Screenie from another forum.










Yours looks great -- with (I think) spruce top & rosewood back and sides. If it's sat fallow for a time. it can take a bit to open up. Time and (maybe?) new strings. Youtube has some great lessons, and popular songs 'with tab'. Congrat's & enjoy!

Edit: Good on L&M for the strings, and supporting the 'Guitars for Vets' program.


----------



## Tony Friesen (Jun 21, 2017)

Blind Dog said:


> Welcome Tony, and thank You for your service! I have no personal info, but I did find some info online.
> 
> Link 1
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I can't wait to learn to play this beauty. Long and McQuade had put new strings on it before it was given to me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That looks like a decent Martin D41 copy. By the level of bling, the inlay on the headstock and the bound fingerboard, I wouldn't think that was one of their cheaper offerings at the time. Spruce over rosewood, I would guess. The Japanese generally made very good copies of high-end US guitars at the time - to the point where they were often litigated out of business. 

I own a Yamaki D35 copy from the same era - cedar over rosewood with a 3 piece rw/maple/rw back. It is a fabulous guitar, hitting way over it's price range. Sadly, though, they never seem to increase much in value like the 70's Japanese electrics have.


----------



## Ralph Cotton (Jan 15, 2018)

Tony Friesen said:


> Hi. I was given a Hayashi acoustic guitar through "Guitars for Vets" and I'd love some information on it. I'm told it's about 30 years old, and the serial number inside the sound hole is 27126M36. There is mother of pearl inlayed in the rosette, and around the edge of the top. The only writing in the inside is "made by Hayashi". Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Cotton (Jan 15, 2018)

I own a Hayashi. Bought it in a pawn shop approx. 15yrs ago. It looks just like the one shown here, except mine has a three-piece back. Mine was been played a lot ( has a two inch round belt buckle scar on the back.) It played as well as any Martin D-28 I ever played, although it has in the past couple of years developed a slight intermediate buzz. It has a very fine hairline crack across the row of peg holes. I think is I glue press the crack the buzz will go away, hope so anyway. Thi is a fine-sounding guitar. I believe the three-piece back is Brazillian Rosewood. It certain looks and sounds like it. I would buy another one if I ever run across one. Any for sale?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I believe they were originally Zenon which they bought sometime in the late 60's you dont see them very often here in Canada but I am pretty sure I may have seen this one before.
Hayashi Guitar [u'Victoria City'], Victoria
a great guitar and I believe may be slightly older saw this when I was over there in a nice little shop


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

nice git and thanks for your service , L&M are great retailers for a lot of reasons , I grabbed a Hayashi a year or so ago, has the neck inlay of style 42 ( posted on this site ) nice git, check inside yours and it might say Mountain Folk, several names were used on these guitars--happy learning, also- a good way to learn is to just keep bangin on it day after day after day and then some more...


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Tony, here's an interesting link about Hayashi Guitars. The one you've acquired looks like a fine instrument. Congratulations!
https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/hayashi-70s.88697/


----------



## Dana Pack (Nov 24, 2019)

I have 2 Hayashi acoustic e guitars, one is a clone of a Martin D35 but it is even better than the brand versions that I have seen. In terms of inlays and the finish around the sound hole and the body it is deluxe, very well built. I put a good pick up in it.
The second is a clone of a Gibson Country Western, also a great instrument. Not a nicely finished as the Martin clone but the sound and play-ability is excellent.
Don't know who made these of if they were just rejects from the main company that were purchased and rebranded, either way, if you see any acoustic guitar branded Hayashi, take close look...


----------



## rivetfrancis01 (9 mo ago)

Tony Friesen said:


> Hi. I was given a Hayashi acoustic guitar through "Guitars for Vets" and I'd love some information on it. I'm told it's about 30 years old, and the serial number inside the sound hole is 27126M36. There is mother of pearl inlayed in the rosette, and around the edge of the top. The only writing in the inside is "made by Hayashi". Thanks!


----------



## rivetfrancis01 (9 mo ago)

I have a Hayashi acoustic guitar that I purchased brand new in 1979. It looks exactly like the one Mr. Tony Friesen has. I was told that it is a copy of a Martin D45. That would make mine 43 years old. It sounds better than a Martin my friend has. For your information, Mr. Hayashi built those guitars for only 2 years.


----------



## rivetfrancis01 (9 mo ago)

Hi Tony Friesen, this is a photo of my Hayashi.


----------

